# My Mya



## crossroads bmx (Dec 31, 2007)

I haven't really posted here in forever but I took a couple shots of Mya the other day while walking around in the woods. She is a year and 4 months old now... 

Hard to believe she went from this....











to this...










probably one of my favorite shots of her. 





























Can't remember if i posted these ones of her... I was/am teacher her the SPEAK command.


----------



## sju279 (Dec 18, 2008)

She is stunning! That last pic is beautiful! She reminds me of a younger, skinnier version of my Shelby.


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

What a beautiful dog. Don't they grow up fast???


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Wow, she's stunning! Wonderful markings/coat!!!


----------



## Sweet Chaos (Apr 1, 2009)

<span style="color: #993399">She's beautiful, and so adorable as a little pup =)</span>


----------



## OkieAmazon (Jun 14, 2005)

Gorgeous dog!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Woow wee!! What a gorgeous dog!! 

Like out of a GSD mag!


----------



## crossroads bmx (Dec 31, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Daisy1986Woow wee!! What a gorgeous dog!!
> 
> Like out of a GSD mag!


Thank you! I wonder how you go about shooting for a GSD mag... I'd love to do that!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow she is gorgeous


----------



## Wawa (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow, how she has grown...she's a beauty!


----------



## MiasMom (Nov 3, 2006)

She is beautiful ! And you take great photos too


----------



## bnwalker (Aug 7, 2004)

Gorgeous girl!!


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Yes, very beautiful!! She needs to be in pictures!!


----------



## baxterbrown11 (Mar 23, 2009)

A Breath taking beauty she is.Thanks for sharing those cool pics!


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

She is very beautiful. That last picture is simply stunning. great job.


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

OMG, that itty bitty widdle fluffy got REALLY BIG! I bet when she speaks, people listen!

Pretty girl!

Jennifer


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Amazing how vicious these dogs can look (in the "speak" pictures) and yet they're just big ol' softies. She's grown SO MUCH! Sometimes is hard to look at a puppy picture and realize it's the same dog.


----------



## SampsonsMom (Jan 18, 2009)

Beautiful Beautiful Beautiful! She is gorgeous! You should be so proud!


----------



## jenniep77 (Jul 31, 2008)

Your dog is beautiful!!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: crossroads bmx
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Daisy1986Woow wee!! What a gorgeous dog!!
> ...


I do not know. You should find out. 

She reminds me of Sam, from I am Legend.









There is that one magazine I see at Pet Smart about GSD's I always want to buy it...it costs $10.


----------



## crossroads bmx (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks everyone! People definitely listen when she starts speaking. She used to be very VERY skiddish around people, even when walking and would bark at them and sometimes lunge. I walk her 2-3 times a week around this 4 miles bike path that ppl are ALWAYS on and she has become SO much better. Literally a different dog. I started by making her sit while people walked past and now i can walk past with her next to me w/o her giving them a second glance... makes me feel good







now i just need to get her better around kids... she doesnt like them









Thanks for all the compliments on the pics and her. She is definitely my beauty! I get compliments on her where ever she goes.


----------

